
How you can land a 6-figure job in tech with no connections  - febin
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-you-can-land-a-6-figure-job-in-tech-with-no-connections-6eed0de26ea4#.kl69ly90a
======
tomohawk
Get a job in the federal government or for a federal government contractor,
preferably in DoD. In a few years, leave for a small contracting firm.

------
urahara
You can land it by making something cool and getting known for it.

